# Mosque or Mollusk



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.jihadwatch.org/2010/06/p...sible-to-be-astonished-but-not-surprised.html

Interesting video....


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

that was good...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

:grin:


----------

